
Gemini PDA: Android and Linux, keyboard mobile device - andyjpb
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gemini-pda-android-linux-keyboard-mobile-device-phone#/
======
DKnoll
> Two weeks of stand-by time / 12 hours of talk time

I don't be leaf that's remotely possible for a device this size, even in
airplane mode, which 'stand-by' implies it's not.

